#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  кино говоришь?

## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Знатца так! Ходил стало быть на конофильму Необратимость есть такой фильм однако  Фильм про кармическое воздояние и фильм   Дорога к дому    корейского режисера  фильм  о том  как  парамита терпения и доброта  побеждают цинизм наглость и злобу

----------

